# Ayahuasca cured me



## ayaman (Oct 20, 2014)

Last night I took ayahuasca, most of my dp is now gone. I really signed up just to preach this.

I ordered the ingredients online and I brewed the drink, I had slight hallucinations, I was outside looking up at the sky and the sky was dancing, I was dancing with the stars folding and unfolding in beautiful patterns, I closed my eyes and I felt a zapping sensation inside of my head, that happened two or three times. Then I went for a walk, it was really hazy and I felt really tired so I returned home and fell asleep, I dreamed finally and I haven't had a dream in a long time. I woke up this morning and I looked outside and everything was beautiful and interesting, I could comprehend depth and field of view after so long, all the fog of not knowing what the fuck is going on in my head was gone, I stared down on my hands and I was sure that the these hands were mine, I looked at myself in the mirror and I remembered what it was like looking at yourself before this hell of haze and the uncertainty of what I was looking at was real or not.

Try it out it really honestly did help. I have nothing else to say if you want help try this out.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Funny how ur name is "ayaman" and it's even more funnier that u have never actually posted on this site about ur dp until now.
Don't go giving out dangerous advice to people telling them they should buy and brew ayahuasca online!!! Ayahuasca can be very dangerous and to do it without a shaman is utterly stupid !!!

I've done it 8 times ..it helped a little for my derealization and fuked up vision at the time but it did not cure dp...plus some experiences were terrifying and u never know what experience u will get and for u to tell ppl to take it and buy it online is rlly fkn stupid


----------



## ayaman (Oct 20, 2014)

Ah so this is the response of a senior member from this site? small minds, your dp will never cure I pretty much guarantee you, and I somehow doubt you took ayahuasca 8 times.l Ah also the experience has to be terrifying to actually help, you're showing how uneducated you are on the matter anyways I'm out, not worth my time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Report back in a month with a follow up, if you will.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well actually I don't have dp anymore, only emotional problems 
And yes I went to a retreat in Peru for just over a month and I know a lot about ayahuasca...I went thru all the scary experiences and the shaman had to protect the ceremony from an evil spirit that came out of me so it couldn't pass to other people participating.

It's extremely irresponsible for u to come onto this forum and freely tell members to just go and buy ayahuasca and brew it themselves. U clearly know nothing of ayahuasca and the spiritual world.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

This sounds so nice. It is how I dream of waking up sometimes... looking out my window and grasping depth perception, etc.


----------



## dwilliams (Feb 17, 2020)

Taking Ayahuasca can be a little risky. Although this magical plant has remarkable healing properties, it's very important to take it with a shaman to make the process safe and fast.


----------



## Al_pk (Apr 20, 2019)

Zombie thread


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

cool story bro


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

missjess said:


> the shaman had to protect the ceremony from an evil spirit that came out of me so it couldn't pass to other people participating.


I was going to order the stuff, but this bit scares me a bit too much.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

I also heard a couple of stories of people who went to Peru to try it and who died during the ceremony. Some will say that if they died this means the shaman was not a good shaman and that you need to choose them carefully. But this is just a no true scotsman fallacy.


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

Trith said:


> I also heard a couple of stories of people who went to Peru to try it and who died during the ceremony. Some will say that if they died this means the shaman was not a good shaman and that you need to choose them carefully. But this is just a no true scotsman fallacy.


Killed by evil spirits?


----------



## Diezell (Feb 2, 2020)

If you're going to try it it's important to do it alone or with a good friend and stay away from the resorts, that's where all the deaths happen. The people there are very superstitious and might make you consume chemicals that cause bad reactions together, increasing chances of death especially with preexisting medical conditions. There's also less access to proper medical help if something goes wrong


----------



## dwilliams (Feb 17, 2020)

How are you now, buddy? You're probably feeling a lot better now, especially if you're still taking. However, remember that taking this plant isn't as easy as many people think. If you're a first-timer, make sure to use it properly and with a reliable shaman to avoid any dangers during the process.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

If you want my opinion...

DP is a very unique condition in that it is ENITRELY in the mind. There is a philosophical conundrum called the mind-body problem. For those who understand this problem (which should be the vast majority of us), you'll know that DP really only affects the 'mind' part. Yes, that can bleed over into physical problems, but the mind is the root cause. Because of this, certain psychoactive drugs can be hit or miss. If you have a good trip, you can correct yourself. About 75% of the time you'll have a bad one. If you have a bad trip, it can f you up forever. IMO, it's not worse the risk. You can improve without psychoactive drugs. I got DP from weed and I don't think I'd ever go back to it. Just because it worked for you doesn't mean it would for someone else. Stay away from drugs. The odds are you'll regret it.

I wish I could explain this better, but there isn't a good way to explain the mind-body problem. Either you get it or you don't.


----------

